# My Chinese Mantids..*first pic post!* xD



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

Contemplating the prey..





Another one having a munch..





Bon appetite!





Munchies..





Snacking on honey..





Enjoy


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

A few more.. (before molting)

















:wink:


----------



## ellroy (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pics, you sure know how to pamper a cricket!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 30, 2007)

> Nice pics, you sure know how to pamper a cricket!


I second that!


----------

